# Morning all!



## Christwodogs (May 1, 2016)

As i type this my daughter currently lies in the HDU at Manchester Infirmary having collapsed in her uni room and thankfully rushed to hosp where her blood levels were described as 'sky high'! 

This is a real shock to me, my wife and family as we have no knowledge of this condition and wehat she will have to live with. 

The consultant is pointing it all to Type 1, but at the moment they are slowly trying to reduce and control her bloods/fluids. We thought her quick weight loss might have been down to stress of teacher training and being very busy, but obviously shes been very poorly and finally collapsed.

I now look forward to using the this site for information support etc at a difficult time.

Thanks!
Chris


----------



## Northerner (May 1, 2016)

Christwodogs said:


> As i type this my daughter currently lies in the HDU at Manchester Infirmary having collapsed in her uni room and thankfully rushed to hosp where her blood levels were described as 'sky high'!
> 
> This is a real shock to me, my wife and family as we have no knowledge of this condition and wehat she will have to live with.
> 
> ...


Hi Chris, welcome to the forum  My goodness, what a shock for you all, very sorry to hear this!  Had she complained of any symptoms beforehand? Diabetes, particularly Type 1 in young people, can become very critical in a very short time, and symptoms can be missed. Rapid weight loss is a strong indicator, but people often attribute it to other things - like stress and being busy! It's good that she is receiving the help she needs, if it's anything like when I was diagnosed then she will soon be feeling much, much better - I very much hope so.

The good news is that Type 1 diabetes is a very manageable condition these days, with the right knowledge and a bit of planning - it doesn't have to spoil your life or stop you from doing anything you had hoped to achieve (well, apart from a few jobs, like airline pilot). Most likely, she will be put on an insulin regime where she injects two different types of insulin, one injection of 'slow' and then an injection of 'fast' insulin each time she eats a meal. This regime is known as MDI (Multiple Daily Injections), and also called 'basal/bolus', where the basal is the slow insulin and the bolus the fast. The aim is to match the amount of insulin to the body's needs when consuming carbohydrates so that it can use them for energy. It is the sudden loss of insulin-producing capability that caused your daughter to end up in hospital.

There is a big learning curve, so try not to be overwhelmed by it all! I would highly recommend getting a copy of Type 1 Diabetes in Children Adolescents and Young People by Ragnar Hanas which covers all aspects of living with Type 1 and is a superb reference. 

Please let us know how things go, or if you have any questions at all - nothing is 'silly', so please, if it is concerning or confusing you, ask!


----------



## Christwodogs (May 1, 2016)

Morning Northerner, thank you for your speedy response.   wow steep learning curve and utter shock come to mind. No, no signs or symptoms but now explains the weight loss, then her friend said these last few days she had been drinking quite a lot of water, but other than that out of the blue.  

Whilst the interent is great for something it can be quite scary to read stuff too. But already this page and site looks like theres loads of support and info. So we have some reading to do.

Its very early stages but obviously looking like type 1 due to her levels, the consultant seemend pretty sure but was still looking at results. Progress has been slow, which is good, rather than a rapid recovery which could aggravate or make worse. She is now conscious and speaking/understanding some things that are being said, so when we visit later today we will see an improvement. Shes in very good hands in Manchester and the staff have been great with her, but then wouldnt expect anything less really. A Dr from the Diabetes team has spoken to us but as shes still in HDU my daughter is under their control until moved out. 

Once again, thanks Northerner!

Chris


----------



## Northerner (May 1, 2016)

You're welcome  Yes, it's better to bring things under control steadily - less stress to the system generally. She sounds like she is in good hands


----------



## Robin (May 1, 2016)

Hello, Chris, and welcome to the forum, but sorry you have to be here. I hope your daughter is back on her feet soon. I joined this site a year ago, and have found it a mine of information and friendly support.


----------



## Christwodogs (May 1, 2016)

Cheers Robin!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 1, 2016)

Hello Chris, and welcome to the forum even if in such rotten circumstances. Steady progress is a lot better than rapid as your daughters body is healing without dire effects so to speak and hopefully she wont feel quite as pole axed. Yes a very steep learning curve and something new everyday to learn.

One word of warning though, you will read lots of negative reports (horror stories) about diabetes this is mainly due to people loving to hear the bad about everything.

On the other side there are plenty more who have none of the complications and do lead a healthy normal! life. There's quite a few on the forum with 40 - 60 years with type1 diabetes with no problems at all.
Sending your daughter and both you and your wife the very best.


----------



## Neety41 (May 1, 2016)

Oh my goodness i hope she is ok, i am an A&E nurse and it can be very scary to see a young person with DKA, i have cared for many and she will be fine, it can come on so quickly bless her but she will manage it with insulin, she can have a normal life once she gets used to managing the condition, takes a while but she will get there, good luck xxxx


----------



## Lynn Davies (May 1, 2016)

Hi and welcome Chris - sorry to hear about your daughter - how bloody scary for you all!  She will get good help and advice from her Diabetic team though so she will be ok.

Get her to join here when she is feeling better.  There are lots of type 1's who will be able to help and advise her if she is having a problem or is confused by something.


----------



## Northerner (May 1, 2016)

I've just worked out that you have 2 dogs...! Doh!


----------



## trophywench (May 1, 2016)

Hi Chris  - please tell your daughter, welcome to the Club no-one wanted to join!

As Sue said - both yourselves and she will hear plenty of tales from the doom-mongers - unfortunately this can get rather depressing when your brain's already overloaded so instead tell yourselves that the vast majority of these people whose legs dropped off etc obviously weren't controlling their diabetes properly then, were they?  There are odd 'other reasons' but they are the exception.

None of this is going to happen to her - for the simple reason that she has to decide right now, not to let it!  It can be done I assure you.

All of you should read the Ragnar Hanas book, but she needs to keep it since it's full of useful info.

Main thing is  - never stop asking questions about anything and everything you don't know or just wonder if ....

Good luck to all of you!


----------



## stephknits (May 1, 2016)

Welcome to the forum, glad you found us.   You will be bombarded with info over the next few days as a family, but don't worry about taking it all in at once.  You can ask any questions here -we like to feel useful!  Also, the book northerner and trophywench mention is a great reference.  I would recommend taking a notebook and pencil to write down any questions as they come up to ask the team at Manchester and any test results etc.  Even if she/you don't know what they mean now, it might prove useful later on.  Best of luck to you all.


----------



## SB2015 (May 1, 2016)

Welcome here Chris.  I have found this forum so helpful and I have learnt so much from many helpful people that are happy to share their knowledge of the condition.

There is a lot to take on board at the start and no gentle introduction with Type 1, so your daughter will be on a steep learning curve, and clearly has a lot of support from you both, which will be invaluable. 

You mention that she is in teacher training at present.  Is this a degree course or post grad? I was diagnosed whilst teaching and the school were great at enabling me to gradually get back to full speed.


----------



## Christwodogs (May 1, 2016)

Evening all. 
Thank you so much for taking a few minutes of your time to respond so supportive at this time for us. 
My daughter has slowly improved today, although a mention of 'depressed' was made by consultant. 
Ive read on here a few good things already and will continue to take note but remain positive throughout now. 

Thanks all again! 

Chris


----------



## HOBIE (May 1, 2016)

Welcome Chris. I can assure you its not easy but it is not a life stopper. From someone who has been T1 since England won the world cup.  Try to take it all in & you will learn every day. Good luck & ask pls


----------



## Christwodogs (May 1, 2016)

Thanks Hobie!


----------



## Christwodogs (May 2, 2016)

SB2015 said:


> Welcome here Chris.  I have found this forum so helpful and I have learnt so much from many helpful people that are happy to share their knowledge of the condition.
> 
> There is a lot to take on board at the start and no gentle introduction with Type 1, so your daughter will be on a steep learning curve, and clearly has a lot of support from you both, which will be invaluable.
> 
> You mention that she is in teacher training at present.  Is this a degree course or post grad? I was diagnosed whilst teaching and the school were great at enabling me to gradually get back to full speed.




Hi there SB, My daughter is just finishing her 2nd year of her teaching degree. Luckily shes just completed her attachment with a school for this year but now has some essays etc to do, which im sure we can sort with the help of the uni.The more ive read about this now, especially on here, I realise "we are not alone nor is she' which is heartning and supporting. Tomorrow we see the Diabetes team so will know more and the next phase, not her levels are around the right areas and levels. Thanks again!


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (May 2, 2016)

Hi Chris and welcome, though sorry you are here in these circumstances.  I'm glad to hear your daughter is slowly improving though 

I was also rushed to hospital on diagnosis, though it wasn't quite so scary as I was conscious (and in my 40s at the time).  I think the most useful things I was told were "don't google it, there's a lot of rubbish on the internet" and "there's no reason why someone with diabetes can't live a long, normal life without any complications", which were both very reassuring.

Your daughter's Uni should have support in place for people with chronic illnesses, and I'm sure they'll be able to help with postponement of any deadlines etc, so she can have time to recover before carrying on with her course.


----------



## Stitch147 (May 3, 2016)

Hi Chris and welcome to the forum. This is a great place for help and advice.


----------



## pottersusan (May 3, 2016)

Welcome aboard. The people on here are incredibly knowledgeable and helpful, so ask away! It's a steep learning curve, but you and your daughter will soon have loads more confidence about dealing with it.


----------



## KookyCat (May 3, 2016)

Hi Chris
Sorry to hear about your daughter, but she's in very good hands at the MRI and their diabetes services in general are very highly thought of (I'm currently trying to foist myself on to them because they have a better rep than Bolton).  She will be fine, it takes a while to get it all sorted and she'll feel unwell for a little while most likely but I'm 2 years in now and it's all second nature.  They told me I'd be back at work after a week (after 2 weeks in HDU), but that's was a tad optimistic so don't be surprised if the miraculous "week" recouperation doesn't pan out quite that way.  My situation was quite similar to your daughter's diagnosis wise although I was 40 at the time and it took about three months for me to really be back on my feet (I have another condition as well though and the muscle loss prior to diagnosis caused me the most problems).  I work at a Uni, so just a tip, make the disability team aware of her situation so they can minimise any stress related to outstanding work (just really to make sure she's not fretting about it too much).  Hope she's feeling much better today and can be home and comfy very soon


----------



## Christwodogs (May 3, 2016)

Hi KookyCat. We had our first chat with the Diabetes nurse at the MRI, and must say she was brilliant with my daughter and us, mum and dad. Obviously still got loads of questions to ask for tomorrows meet with her. yes the same was mentione about being back to normal in a week, but i would think my daughter feels like shes gone 12 rounds in the ring and needs a little more than a few days.BUT i fully agree its important to get her back to normal life as soon as possible. The uni tutor has spoken to us a couple of times now, and can say hses has been brilliant too, which helps to allay some fears and worries my daughter has. She feeling better today, self injecting, testing and general resting and waiting to go to a normal ward for more advice and support from the team. I can only give 100% praise to the MRI, so good! Cheers


----------



## Christwodogs (May 4, 2016)

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Hi Chris and welcome, though sorry you are here in these circumstances.  I'm glad to hear your daughter is slowly improving though
> 
> I was also rushed to hospital on diagnosis, though it wasn't quite so scary as I was conscious (and in my 40s at the time).  I think the most useful things I was told were "don't google it, there's a lot of rubbish on the internet" and "there's no reason why someone with diabetes can't live a long, normal life without any complications", which were both very reassuring.
> 
> Your daughter's Uni should have support in place for people with chronic illnesses, and I'm sure they'll be able to help with postponement of any deadlines etc, so she can have time to recover before carrying on with her course.



Hi Juliet, Thanks for your support. Daughter has arrived home hopefully for some rest and now adapting to new regime, and must say has done really well. Its great to see the support on here and other places we have had dealings with, so comforting for us all. Uni are aware and already delaing with it. Our aim is to get her back in uni life asap for her to carry on as normal. Thanks again!


----------



## Christwodogs (May 4, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Hi Chris and welcome to the forum. This is a great place for help and advice.


Fully agree with you there, great to read!


----------



## Christwodogs (May 4, 2016)

pottersusan said:


> Welcome aboard. The people on here are incredibly knowledgeable and helpful, so ask away! It's a steep learning curve, but you and your daughter will soon have loads more confidence about dealing with it.


We have started to climb that curve. Long way to go, but onwards and upwards! Cheers!


----------



## SB2015 (May 5, 2016)

Good to hear that your daughter is now home and getting to grips with things.  It will take time to get into the new routines, but it gets a lot easier.  It sounds as if there is good support at her Uni. 

 If she wants a bit of a chuckle it would be worth her looking at the You tube videos, made for DUK by a group of youngsters about living with Type1 at uni. These are *Type 1 Uncut*.  They are on the DUK website, (and this yet again reminds me that I must find out how to put in a hyperlink into here on an iPad).  Perhaps someone more competent would be able to do this.

Keep asking questions and let us know how she progresses.


----------



## Northerner (May 5, 2016)

Here's the link to Type 1 Uncut on Youtube:

https://www.youtube.com/user/type1uncut


----------



## delb t (May 5, 2016)

Hi Chris- welcome I haven't posted for a while- but wanted to say how helpful I've found the forum-my son H -[ Dx DEC 2011] Is in his 2nd yr at Uni as well  [Physiotherapy] agree with others about involving the disability team .For exams etc it is useful to think ahead and have the necessary in place .In  Addition his course tutor drew up a sort of care plan [he called it something else though] so that placements were aware .A lot of info to take in to start but it does get easier - Honest just wanted to say Hi and welcome from me


----------



## Christwodogs (May 6, 2016)

delb t said:


> Hi Chris- welcome I haven't posted for a while- but wanted to say how helpful I've found the forum-my son H -[ Dx DEC 2011] Is in his 2nd yr at Uni as well  [Physiotherapy] agree with others about involving the disability team .For exams etc it is useful to think ahead and have the necessary in place .In  Addition his course tutor drew up a sort of care plan [he called it something else though] so that placements were aware .A lot of info to take in to start but it does get easier - Honest just wanted to say Hi and welcome from me


Morning delb and others. Daughter making good progress, still looking a little tired as expected, but more and more advice keep coming our way, and the move is upwards. Thanks all!


----------



## Bloden (May 6, 2016)

A late welcome to the forum from me, Christwodogs. Sorry to hear about your daughter's diagnosis and hospital stay. It IS a steep learning curve to begin with, as you say, but I learned tons here on the forum as well as getting lots of support and laughs too. It does get easier, and your daughter's got the summer break coming up to get used to her new situation. (I'm a teacher, btw, and my diabetes has never been a problem at work).


----------



## Peapod87 (May 6, 2016)

Hi Chris sorry to hear about your daughter glad she is home now with you guys looking out for her. It's a really scary time. I was only diagnosed 6 weeks ago I'm 28 and had never stayed overnight in hospital before. There is so much to learn but they guys on here are fab and have helped me so much!. Just wanted to say when I was diagnosed my eyes were really blurry for a good few weeks after so if your daughter has same problem I think its when your sugar levels are high for a while. Also make sure you all familiarize yourself with the hypo symptoms and stock up on jelly babies, coke etc. Don't google too much either its not good! Your daughter will be just fine though with her family round her


----------



## Val999 (May 8, 2016)

Hi Chris only just read this but pleased to hear your daughter is making a steady improvement. I was diagnosed with Type 2 last month so still learning a lot but the folk on here are fantastic so you have definitely found the right place for information.

Oh and I have 2 dogs as well. Pointer cross sisters aged 10 who don't slow down and keep me active !


----------



## Christwodogs (May 9, 2016)

Wow all! What a great recovery my daughter has made. She has done really well, so much so shes going back to uni tomorrow to get back to normal life. Shes doing really well with her monitoring and self injection We are so proud of her x. Thanks all again!


----------



## Northerner (May 10, 2016)

Christwodogs said:


> Wow all! What a great recovery my daughter has made. She has done really well, so much so shes going back to uni tomorrow to get back to normal life. Shes doing really well with her monitoring and self injection We are so proud of her x. Thanks all again!


Fabulous news Chris!  Hope all goes well for her first day back!


----------



## SB2015 (May 10, 2016)

Fantastic news Chris.
Wish her well back at Uni.


----------

